# anyone using their tablet to make calls with?



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I am close to buying one,but only if I can dump my cell ,and use the tablet to make all my calls.. so who is using what ???? TIA


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

have you ever heard of a bluetooth Sir?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It should be doable. Could save a lot of money if keeping the tablet close is not too much of a hassle. 

I remember reading an article on how to do it, but cannot remember the set up.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

just did some research and there is a cell made by LG and its called a ,are you ready for this ? A phablet..... now that is funny,but it only has a 5 inch screen.. going to go into verizon and get hands on it to see what its like.. thanks Dean !


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> just did some research and there is a cell made by LG and its called a ,are you ready for this ? A phablet..... now that is funny,but it only has a 5 inch screen.. going to go into verizon and get hands on it to see what its like.. thanks Dean !


I did not realize someone was actually using that name! I heard of phablet being used a slang for a big phone like the Samsung galaxy note. If you do not want a larger tablet, I can see one of those working well.



Sent from my ipad (still better than any android).


----------

